# Signs That Tell a Story



## sawhorseray (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 4, 2021)

Love those signs!

Ryan


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 4, 2021)

A couple more....

























For our friends up north...


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 4, 2021)

Great ones!   Choose your club carefully?  Nah, choose your house carefully.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 4, 2021)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> Great ones!   Choose your club carefully?  Nah, choose your house carefully.



Was at a barber shop once and fella was complaining about golf balls in his yard. Seemed he lived right along one of the fairways or something. After about 20 minutes of listening to this ( he was a bit of a blowhard), I asked him..."And you paid extra to live that close to the golf course...Right?"
Jim


----------



## OldSmoke (Feb 4, 2021)

I needed this chuckle, thanks!


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 4, 2021)

Love them. Needed them before going back to my meetings at work.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 4, 2021)

Those are great ones also! Thanks for sharing!

Ryan


----------



## LazyK68 (Feb 4, 2021)

Found this in Alaska.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 4, 2021)

Me and the wife found this gem in Alaska summer 2019 on our way up to Denali


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 4, 2021)

Either someone wasn't thinking or has a great sense of humor! Good one Jake!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 4, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Either someone wasn't thinking or has a great sense of humor! Good one Jake!
> 
> Ryan


It was a country store that sold mainly raunchy novelties and they had cabins. We were actually looking for a cabin to stay the night but decided to pass on that one......wife was certain there were cameras in the rooms lol. This wasn't far from Healy alaska which is where we ended up


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 4, 2021)

This is one not far from where I am at.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 4, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Was at a barber shop once and fella was complaining about golf balls in his yard. Seemed he lived right along one of the fairways or something. After about 20 minutes of listening to this ( he was a bit of a blowhard), I asked him..."And you paid extra to live that close to the golf course...Right?"
> Jim


Years ago I was rototilling a garden for friends that live on a golf course.  I asked how much glass damage they got and it was half dozen or so every year, "so not that often". Suddenly a ball plopped in the garden about 2' from me.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 4, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> ...
> View attachment 483266
> 
> ...





Brokenhandle said:


> Love those signs!
> 
> Ryan


I though you might get a bit testy about this one


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 4, 2021)

You mean people might get bored of mile after mile of corn and bean fields! Just wait for a big flood... scene someone driving a waverunner and pulling a waterskier in a flooded field!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm late to the party, don't know how I missed these.  All great ones folks.  Thanks for sharing.  Great way to start the weekend.


----------

